# I need suggestions on transporting a Nuc.



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The back of your pickup is good. Fill up w/ fuel before you pick up the nuc. Once it is loaded don't stop until you get home. If that isn't possible or practical screen the entrance so the bees don't fly when you stop. I transport hives 100 miles distance often and don't net them or close them in. I just don't stop except at traffic lights.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you are going to transport inside a van or car, I would highly recommend some netting or something to put over it. The girls always seem to find a little hole to fly out of. The Dollar Stores have laundry bags for $1 that work pretty good.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I can put it in the bed of my truck if that is safe for them or I can put them in my car. 

That depends on the weather. If it's really cold or really hot they would do better in the car with you. If it's just cool (like above freezing) it probably won't matter.

> Should I be concerned about bees escaping from the Nuc if I have them in my car.

The only danger with them flying around your car is you. If you panic and have a wreck it could be bad. The odds of one stinging you are low and the odds of an all out attack, in my experience are non-existent. They just want to figure out how to get out of the car...

> Are there any special handling tips or tricks ?

Screen wire and a stapler are your friend. Small holes can be stopped with duct tape. Big ones should be covered in screen so they can breath.

> I should be back home around noon or a little after. Will it be ok to transfer them to the hive on that day or should I wait until the next day?

The sooner the better. That way they can fly and get oriented to the new place.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------

